# Aztek Dummy Chariot masks



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just wanted to thank Lou at Aztek Dummy for a great porduct.

To me the scariest part of building Moebius's Chariot is painting the greenhouse.
Anybody who has seen my builds knows I'm canopy masking challenged.
Lou's masks take the Chariot from this:









To this:









And the masks give you a great way to do the orange interior frames:








I know this is old news to some of you, but this is a great product.

Steve


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, I used them on mine. They helped A LOT!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Used them on my Chariot as well. They worked great and I'm very happy with the look.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I got compliments on mine like "show piece" and whatnot. The masks and vinyl are essential.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I'm sanding off all the mold seams
















drilling some holes...

















Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is going to be cool.............


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Another Chariot build - sweet! 

Please post your WIP here, Steve.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Really? Thanks guys, but is HT ready for YET *another*Chariot build?
I was gonna tiptoe with this.

Orange paint going on today...pics tonight.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit can be broken down into four words sanding, masking,masking....sanding

























Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

steve123 said:


> This kit can be broken down into four words sanding, masking,masking....sanding


LOTS of masking......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking great Steve, I know how much I hate that canopy......:freak: I hope to have that and the figures done soon. I love looking at WIP photos, keep posting my friend......:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, lots of masking Ace.. I had some lifting of the metalizer..








ok, I put that fire out.








I was thinking, do you build more chariots in the fall?..like around Halloween?








Thanks, Kent!...Posting does help relieve the solitude.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What is up with the tracks?
















Here is a pic of mine from 3 years ago:









Are the tracks a different material now?

Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

From the pics, the tracks look too short with them bulging around the tires.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My first generation tracks (the melters) settled in nicely. No bulge and the ends met together well...............I wonder if the "fixed" tracks are a little off? I think I'd rather have the old tracks, coat the styrene with Future, and call it good. This puts me off of getting another someday.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> My first generation tracks (the melters) settled in nicely. No bulge and the ends met together well...............I wonder if the "fixed" tracks are a little off? I think I'd rather have the old tracks, coat the styrene with Future, and call it good. This puts me off of getting another someday.


All right....... You all should know Steve by now, he loves to pull the legs of the uninformed....... The tracks are fine as long as you don't put them on inside-out....... Good one my friend.......:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If that's what I did, folks will be telling this tale for years...!!!

Holy moley...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sure as death Boys!...I had 'em on inside out..Thanks Kent!
Maybe since this makes me look like ten kinds of fool, call the house next time!!...LOL

Christ, I'm only building snaptites from now on......lol
I have turned into a typical American...blame anybody but yourself...My butt is the closest one to kick here...oh, man...

Well this only reinforces what most folks think of my builds.....jeepers

Here is the pic I sent Moebius this morning:








And here is the pic I just took after turning the tracks *rightside out*








I'm embarrased..it's always _something_ with me.....

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

s'ok. group therapy is good for when model therapy fails you.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sorry Steve, I truly thought you were being funny with the post.......
I swear, I won't tell anyone....... I'll let you in on a secret, this morning I
put on two left socks.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent, don't be sorry, you _*did*_ leave me a way out...

What a hoot!...who knew the funniest post of the weekend would be here at the Moe board?

I do feel silly, I e-mailed my client,and Moebius...and yes I told them all what really happened.
It never occured to me that they would assemble/install wrong way out.
I think it's healthy having a foiable out in the open now and then...why is it mine seem to be _*now*_..never then...lol?

Thank you for seeing the boo boo.

Hee, hee...

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, the best way to work past feeling foolish...is to _work_ past it. (Yeah I studied philosophy...lol) 

More masking, and sanding

























Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You guys are driving me to medication..................:drunk: I need a beer..........


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Carefull! Too many beers and you might put something on inside out, or backwards...

I'm told it's embarassing...

Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, to take a little heat off you Steve ...

I was cleaning up my work room yesterday and discovered that I had a set of the painting masks. Cool! I don't even remember buying them!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Paul it was embarrasing, but...it was an easy fix.

I still feel like a schnoots..but it's not like I had to re-paint the thing...

That is one way to get lots of hits....step on your schwanschtucker!

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

OMG, guys I feel so bad about this whole thing.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent,..relax..this was a simple elegant solution. enough already.

I'm the silly fool who installed 'em incorrectly...Somehow...I..will...live...lol

This is how folks learn. I thank you for figuring out what I did wrong, I'm kicking myself, cuz I have a high opinion of my modeling skills,..but it's ok.lol

I'm laughing and yeah it stings...but it was stupid of me not to consider more possibilities...Can't be MY fault....lol

Ok, let's all go watch the Maude marathon....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I figure I need to ask more questions. I used a 5 step process to paint the orange doo-dads. sand, white primer flip over, more white. orange, flip over, more orange.









I'm also going to add MV lenses to the nasty looking spotlights that are in the kit.


















Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> I'm also going to add MV lenses to the nasty looking spotlights that are in the kit.
> 
> Steve


I know what you mean, I had to mod my spotlights too, look forward to the outcome......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent, what did you do with yours?

I'm lucky,.. Caboose hobbies is only a few minutes away


Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Kent, what did you do with yours?
> 
> I'm lucky,.. Caboose hobbies is only a few minutes away
> 
> ...


Well, I hollowed out the bodies, put in some 0805
SMD LEDs and then filled them
with 5 minute epoxy.......:freak:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oscar Homulka! That looks really cool!.. now I feel like a slacker...lol

I still have some of the tiny ones you sent me....hmm


Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Oscar Homulka! That looks really cool!.. now I feel like a slacker...lol
> 
> I still have some of the tiny ones you sent me....hmm
> 
> ...


I just bought some more, 1000 white 0805's off ebay, let me know if you need some....:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! I still have all 4 of those binky ones..and since Gil& Steve244 taught me how to micro-solder, I won't destroy them.

I'm running out of tamiya spray lacquers...they are vanishing faster than a ghost at sunrise..I used a testors silver lacquer...wadda ya think?
Is it a little too liberace or elvis ey....? _*You aint nothin but a robot*_.....









It's called Diamond Dust...they weren't 'kiddin.

Ah, well, it least it's smooth..lol

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! I still have all 4 of those binky ones..and since Gil& Steve244 taught me how to micro-solder, I won't destroy them.
> 
> I'm running out of tamiya spray lacquers...they are vanishing faster than a ghost at sunrise..I used a testors silver lacquer...wadda ya think?
> Is it a little too liberace or elvis ey....? _*You aint nothin but a robot*_.....
> ...


Looks great to me! I like the diamond dust look!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, but it's not cannon...lol..I'm re-shooting today
I needed a break today, so I decided to work on some of the decals.
I've been a TSDS spokesbuilder for 5 years or so now, even if I wasn't these decals are a hoot!
From this:








to this:








It's still not done yet ..it needs a bit more decal juice.
Henry has a way with decals...
You do need to take your time, but they are very resilient and respond well to setting solutions.
This is how it lays down at first...








It looks nasty, but with patience and gentle persuasion:








Almost done.....
Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks, but it's not cannon...lol..I'm re-shooting today
> I needed a break today, so I decided to work on some of the decals.
> I've been a TSDS spokesbuilder for 5 years or so now, even if I wasn't these decals are a hoot!
> Almost done.....
> Steve


Looking great so far.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sometimes, the camera would go close to the Robot, and you could see a faint sparkly texture on his torso. More of a kid memory than canon. 
If anything, the sparkles are out of scale!

I bought some of the TSDS decal setter, and I like it a lot more than the Testors stuff. I actally soak smaller decals in THAT, instead of water, for maximum efficacy. 

:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! Kent, Did you use tubing to make brackets for those spotlights? Heehee the paint would be perfect if you want some silver trim on your BassBoat...if the metalflake were more subtle I'd be tempted to leave it on. Henrys decal juice is great. I like it as much as the microscale stuff and it's cheaper..
I'll have more pics soon I'm fine tuning my Interocitor....


Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks guys! Kent, Did you use tubing to make brackets for those spotlights?
> Steve


No, Do these pictures help show, it's just as they come in the kit, except for the LEDs inside........


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, I bet you can use the Chariot lit up to work on your car at night!...That's a lot of lumens.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The more I think about it,..I'm really tempted to light the spots.
Kent ,..you are an inspiration...
Did you light the robot too?

Somebody mentioned masking?..I think so..It ain't over yet:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Kent did you light the robot too?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, very nice and really cool!

I'm not sleeping tonight...I have alot to ponder build wise!!
Kent, you are a master!...The Egg McMuffin....

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Wow, very nice and really cool!
> 
> I'm not sleeping tonight...I have alot to ponder build wise!!
> Kent, you are a master!...The Egg McMuffin....
> ...


Thank you, now I'm hungry.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee,Hee. Fortunately for my family I'm a better cook than I am a builder.
I'm going to have to raise the bar on this build...It's a moral imperative.

I do love Mc Muffins...

I'm dipping more parts in future , this kit should have come with a discount coupon for a big bottle of future...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been messing with the little details and sealing the paint on the hull, so I don't mar it while doing the lighting/wiring.








Does anyone have some good shots of the inside of the robot's "clear "dome"?
Moebius did a great job on him and I wan't to get Das'Bot right.








I can get 'kinda lonely building all day, so I wanna thank Killface for a very funny DVD!










Steve


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

steve123 said:


> I'm lucky,.. Caboose hobbies is only a few minutes away
> 
> Steve


Ah - Caboose Hobbies. One of my favorite places to pick up MV lenses and diorama supplies!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Clean as a whistle!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm working on the lights now..
















Teslabe _*really*_ got me to 'thinkin..
I really wanted to light the spots after I saw how great his Chariot looks.
Be on your game when you start opening up the solid molded spotlights:
























The larger black drillbits are new and when I started using them I smelled something, something I haden't smelled in decades..COSMOLINE..!!

Wash your hands really well and clean up the parts you are working on too.
otherwise your next thread will be titled" Why is my paint fisheyeing?"

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Man, a very large amount of patience is required, if someone is planning to work in this level of detailment. :freak:

Blood, sweat and tears (the three, stricto sensu). :wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> I'm working on the lights now..
> Teslabe _*really*_ got me to 'thinkin..
> I really wanted to light the spots after I saw how great his Chariot looks.
> Be on your game when you start opening up the solid molded spotlights:
> ...


Piece of cake my friend...... Looking good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm having fun, and even if using these tiny LEDs is beyond my present skillset, I needed to do this to install MV Lenses, so it's all good.









Thank you again Teslabe!! This is going to be interesting.

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm having fun, and even if using these tiny LEDs is beyond my present skillset, I needed to do this to install MV Lenses, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones you asked for are 1206, I used 0805, half the size. You still have time to change your mind. I think the 1206's will be a bit too large, I could be wrong.
I'm sending 10 pieces of the 0805's just in case.....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you,..use your judgement, I have done a test installation.using the two I have that you sent me years ago...how did you know I was gonna need 'em...lol
As soon as the paint dries I'll take pics.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, here is a shot of the spotlight test.

























This unit fits ok, what do you think?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Ok, here is a shot of the spotlight test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. That's looking bright and good! Just the way spots are supposed to look, really nice work. Didn't know a guy could drill that small.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You just need a pin vise. And steady hands... and luck on your side, and a warm day, and Jimmy Buffett and.......lol
I used all those drillbits like a twist drill, all by hand...gives you more nudge room.
All those bits in the pics above were used..

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Ok, here is a shot of the spotlight test.
> 
> This unit fits ok, what do you think?
> 
> Steve


Looks fine to me......:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Teslabe, I do want to thank you for your help and inspiration.
I'm riding on the shoulders of Giants here. and I know it.


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had to laugh when I stepped back from my latest creation.
Can you tell what it's for?

















Post your answers...
First correct answer gets a free interocitor alignment.


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Teslabe, I do want to thank you for your help and inspiration.
> I'm riding on the shoulders of Giants here. and I know it.
> 
> 
> Steve


I hope they're not cyclops giants! Better have a laser ready!

Or New York Giants. I'm from the Bay area! Grrrr! I told my wife, if they win this game, I'll Velcro a football to my knee and wear it to work the next day. Too bad I couldn't do that!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

steve123 said:


> I had to laugh when I stepped back from my latest creation.
> Can you tell what it's for?
> 
> 
> ...


is it a clear resin filling station?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lou, you are corrrect Sirrrr!
Give that man a cigar!

I have the headlights working, and I'm waiting for the Future in the lenses to dry to test them.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Teslabe, I do want to thank you for your help and inspiration.
> I'm riding on the shoulders of Giants here. and I know it.
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve, you're more then welcome.......:wave: And I too like the Giants for the win since I'm a New Yorker......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I used future to make spotlight lenses, because I had some in a tiny plastic cup the other day, and It dried hard as a rock and clear as crystal.

But for some reason the very small amount I used to fill the little spotlights is still not dry. I have never had good luck using epoxy so I tried the future.
If they aren't dry by this aft. I'll rinse it out with ammonia and use window maker.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Been a long day,but lookie!

















Steve


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome Work, Indeed!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work, four more to go.....:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Weapon X!
Thanks Kent!..
I have the spotlight housings prepped, I'm out of the little LEDs untill Teslabes C-130 flies over and drops some cargo.
I had a question about the resistors. Normally I solder a resistor to an LED before I solder the wires on, there was no room for resistors in the housings. When I add resistors,do I need one for each tiny led, or since they are wired together, will one resistor work for both?

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks, Weapon X!
> Thanks Kent!..
> I have the spotlight housings prepped, I'm out of the little LEDs untill Teslabes C-130 flies over and drops some cargo.
> I had a question about the resistors. Normally I solder a resistor to an LED before I solder the wires on, there was no room for resistors in the housings. When I add resistors,do I need one for each tiny led, or since they are wired together, will one resistor work for both?
> ...


Hi Steve
I got your LEDs in the post yesterday so you should have them this week.
As for the resistors, in a perfect world you would want each LED to have it's own resistor since not all LEDs draw exactly the same amount of current even though they are the same color and from the same bag. If you have a lot in a parallel circuit and close to each other, you would see varying intensities from one to the next. But I think you'll be fine having two LEDs per resistor, I did that with mine and I can't see any difference......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. It's scary working with delicate circuits.
Your box goes with the wife in the morning. Thanks for the LEDs!

I'm trying to decide to switch the spotlights separately or just have all the lights come on at once.

I have a big Jupter 2 headed this way...more fun!!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The laser rifles needed a little love:

















Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Build is looking great,Steve. :thumbsup:

Are you going to build a rack for the rifles?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I've been quietly following along but now I have to say I'm impressed. Your LED work is looking fabulous! Not too bright, either, juuuuuust right! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> The laser rifles needed a little love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Ace!..That's not a bad idea...i need some pics.
Prince, thank you..I have had lots of help over the last few years with my soldering skills, Gil and Henry& Steve244 tought me how to solder and connections, Teslabe showed me what is possible with guidence and patience..

Kardecal Thanks! See? all that time drilling out 1/35th scale guns wasn't wasted..lol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kent, I'm lost looking at these teeny little LEDs.
You mind doing a primer?
I'll take some pics in a bit we are in a blizzard


Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _we are in a blizzard_


I heard about that! Wow. But just to make you feel better, I had to put a jacket on today, because it was sunny but got down to 60 degrees this morning. Brrr.....Our palm trees were sad.

:tongue:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> I heard about that! Wow. But just to make you feel better, I had to put a jacket on today, because it was sunny but got down to 60 degrees this morning. Brrr.....Our palm trees were sad.
> 
> :tongue:


I know what you mean, It was 50 degrees here in Woodland Hills when I left for 
work this morning and is only going to be 72 and sunny tomorrow.......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Kent, I'm lost looking at these teeny little LEDs.
> You mind doing a primer?
> I'll take some pics in a bit we are in a blizzard
> 
> ...


I find myself using SMD LEDs more and more rather then FO, just easier to work with......:thumbsup:
Sorry, forgot to post a picture of some of what I sent Steve, these are 0805's


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I loved living in Sandiego...But I missed Colorado..









Here's what you are missing.
Dinner might be a mite late...









I hooked up all the other leds tonight and my 9vt batt is getting warm when the switch is off..what do dat mean?

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm gonna guess you got a short circuit somewheres

In all seriousness, how in the great name of Garth of Izar do you solder LEDs that micro tiny?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Lou, It's just twisted together for testing...I'll pull it apart and go wire by wire

I looked at those little guys and was gobsmacked...I think I'm waaay over my head.

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm gonna guess you got a short circuit somewheres
> 
> In all seriousness, how in the great name of Garth of Izar do you solder LEDs that micro tiny?


I agree with Lou, look for a short, maybe a small solder splash, after all there isn't a large gap across those LEDs. Here are some reposts from the lighting ring I put under my J-2's rotating upper scanner using the 0805 SMD LEDs. I use "Scotch-Blue" painter's tape to hold the LEDs as I solder them. One piece sticky side up and two to hold it in place. it helps to have a microscope or magnifying work light.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

My soldering station died, all I have now is a 30 Watt pen.
Should I wait 'till I can fix the station?

This looks harder that Chinese Arithmetic.

And it's still snowin...24 hrs straight and going....lol
I did get a bunch done today. The foil is silver..it's just the light








And yeah, It's still snowin..


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Warming up the soldering pen... Made a jig to wick away some of the heat and hold the little devils...here goes!

Can't tell which is cathode side and which is anode...guess it dosen't matter, I'll use the tester to figure it out if I get the wires attached.

Made one connection. Took a step back for a min..pics in a bit


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Can't tell which is cathode side and which is anode...guess it dosen't matter, I'll use the tester to figure it out if I get the wires attached.


Not knowing which of the three types I sent, you are using, here is a pic of the bottom of the 0805, the middle size of the three. The wide end of the triangle is the anode (+). And here is a data sheet of the 0603, the 1206 is the same body type, just larger. If you need more help just send a PM......:wave:

Sorry, I got the mark backwards on the 0805's, the arrow points to the cathode (-).......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It worked first time!

Thanks Kent..pics soon
Here is the jig I used to hold the chip:

































YAY!!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The way I did it was to add the solder to the wire and then connect the two.

Teslabe! I can't thank you enough!








It's not pretty but it works.
2nd one went ok, then when testing I saw I had the light backwards, cut it loose and reversed it...jeepers..it works though..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

These are better, and so is the pic..
Tomorrow I'll try to find that light wire









Now I'm pulling the wiring back apart to find out where the short is.

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking good......:thumbsup: I just received my order of 1000 more 0805's, so don't worry too much if one or two give their lives for the build.....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. So far I haven't fried any....who knew?..a few of my joints were weak, but that was apparent right off.
Do you think it was that tweezer jig that kept them from overheating?
I wasn't on the joint for more that a heartbeat or two though. (adding the solder to the wire first and just touching them together seems to work)
Thank you for adding to my skill set one more time.
I'm still trying to find the short and how to fit all the wiring in the chassis canoe.

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Steve

I don't know if I've missed something , but which would be the adequate gauge of the wire for this type of LED?

Thanks


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I don't know if I've missed something , but which would be the adequate gauge of the wire for this type of LED?
> 
> Thanks


I can't answer for Steve, but I used 33AWG Mag-wire on mine. If you look at my post #55, there is a photo of them.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Fernando, you have a good eye, I did mention it,.. the wire I'm using on the two I soldered is waay too thick, and it's the thinnest wire I have.
The pics of the spotlights lit are the ones that teslabe sent me years ago that were pre-wired.
see the wispy little wires?..that's the good stuff.
















These are the too thick ones I used today...
Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I found the short. It's in the pre-wired switch. How can a switch be causing a short if it is operating? It's just a 3 pin switch (pre-wired)









And of course, it's the only part of the lighting system that is super-glued to the hull.


Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> I can't answer for Steve, but I used 33AWG Mag-wire on mine. If you look at my post #55, there is a photo of them.





steve123 said:


> Fernando, you have a good eye, I did mention it,.. the wire I'm using on the two I soldered is waay too thick, and it's the thinnest wire I have.
> The pics of the spotlights lit are the ones that teslabe sent me years ago that were pre-wired.
> see the wispy little wires?..that's the good stuff.
> These are the too thick ones I used today...
> Steve


Thank you guys. A very, very thin wire indeed. 

I am foreseeing a lot of sweat and tears when I try to solder wires as thin as human hair.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's really not that bad, if I can do it anyone can...lol
I just put solder on the wire, touched the wire to the SMD and done..

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> It's really not that bad, if I can do it anyone can...lol
> I just put solder on the wire, touched the wire to the SMD and done..
> 
> Steve


Glad to see worked through that one. Awesome work, sir! And thanks for chronicling it. I'm learning a lot!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

No problem!
Does anyone have a pic or pics of the rifle rack?..I'm not having any luck.

Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Steve,

I just improvised when I built mine:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow that looks great, as well as all the add ons in there..Now THAT is a great build! Very nice work.

Of course now I gotta go back and change stuff....lol

Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Steve. I went with a dirty looking Chariot after a day of chasing and killing the giant cylops.

Your build is looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, but Ace yours is amazing..that looks great! The floor the pedestals...the doo dads

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ace's great pics inspired me to add some stuff to the interior,
I'm fitting the floor plates, so please forgive the gaps









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I was gonna post some pics of the progress, but it seemed like every time I touched plastic today, I burnt or broke something..








Needless to say, I'm glad my chariot had the same paint.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, that had to just suck.......:drunk:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was trying to get all the wiring to fit and I had to solder over the hull.
Normally I build my lights and then install them, But the wiring loom was too bulky. And I needed to re- work it
The headlights and the spots were in there and not gonna move, so I had to work around the hull.
I smelled melting plastic..and DOH!!!

But the worst part was when I pulled the headlights out of the damaged bow.
I re- tested everything. AND....the spots didn't work...Then I was_* really *_bugged..
I called around, and it seems I'm not the only one..Salvage yards that have Chariot part inventories..are seeing lots of sales...









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, I had to re-shoot the orange..the color I used before was too dark.
I made sure the tape would'nt pull up my grille decal:
















Some touch up and we are back on schedule!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I had to shoot the orange on the hull again,.. the color I used on mine was too dark,so I masked the titanium hull with tamiya tape and the big stuff with blue low tack. well, the low tack pulled up the metalizer sealer in spots..so I ended up re shooting the hull.









I contemplated Seppuku after that, but nah...

















It's all fun right?

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I also had the Scotch-Blue lift the paint on my body as I was masking to do the ribs......:freak: Repainted and passed on adding silver to the ribbing on the tub.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I understand!.. I'm leaving the silver off until I'm done wrestling with the canopy and such. The metalizer sealer caused some problems the first time, and I'm never going to mess with it again.(I had small places where in sank in and lifted under the sanding and primer) Even the spendy blue tack tape is crap.
For fine stuff with delicate underpinnings..Tamiya tape..Simon told me that the first time we talked.
It's expensive, but what does it cost to re-do a finish?

The way I painted the canopy..greenhouse? means I needed to add a bottom to the molded luggage...pics soon.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Steve.

Great job so far. :thumbsup:

I would have an off-topic question if you permit: I know you re-painted the kit without removing the old paint, but if you had decided to do that, what process would you used? Thanks in advance. :wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a little complicated. if the flaws are minor, wet sanding only, no paint bubbling.etc. I just color(wet) sand the old paint and re shoot.

If the paint is ghastly, then you have to consider removing it with either oven cleaner, brake fluid or Polly-s..and all those also involve removing all bodywork, glues..you get the drill...

I took out all the sink marks in Chariot's hull and since the damage was only the top coat..it was a simple solution for me.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Again, with the masking....
































And it's a little thing, but here's the bottom of the luggage.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

And in painting, it's well to remember..."If at first your paint does bleed,mask ,mask again"









Now the silver on the doors and dome. I primed them in white first..don't ask me why cuz I don't know..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyway, seems I did a better job masking the doors than the cargo. But I always try to be on my game when masking clear.








I'm not always a fan of priming clear parts, but the primer does help prevent metallic slide, or sag. And it's worth it.
I'm starting to use Future.._*after*_ painting..it seems to make it easier to fix little leaks with a toothpick.
Now some of LOU's orange vinyl..and we add the curtains

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking good, captain!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!
I'm starting to sweat every step, but it seems I already ran into the kinks that can plague a build...it's bad luck to be superstitious..

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my gunrack. It's a pale echo of the beautiful job Ace did on his, but I am running out of time on this build.
















I still need to make straps for the curtains, and fix a few tears in the foil.....it's always something



Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

That's turning out great, I'm sure you're going to have one very happy customer......:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! He is happy. I don't go back to the client and ask for more money when I see or think of something that would make the build cooler. You guys have really helped me raise the bar on this build and I want to thank you all again.

I did a little more with the rifle rack..pics in a bit (I'm making fried chicken)..cooking slows down the build a bit.

The Chariot is getting close and that is always fun. I shot the bottom of the doors in the hull color after doing all the frames.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks! He is happy. I don't go back to the client and ask for more money when I see or think of something that would make the build cooler. You guys have really helped me raise the bar on this build and I want to thank you all again.
> 
> I did a little more with the rifle rack..pics in a bit (I'm making fried chicken)..cooking slows down the build a bit.
> 
> ...


Will it have a base? If not, tell him/her the treads will eat into a wooden shelf. :tongue:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

steve123 said:


> Here is my gunrack. It's a pale echo of the beautiful job Ace did on his, but I am running out of time on this build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve, I appreciate the props, but I think you nailed a great gun rack. I really like the welded tube look of yours. The Chariot build can get complex when you're aiming high - mine surely did. I think you're doing a super job with this build. I didn't have the guts for lights. It's great following your WIP. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It really is fun and uplifting working with you guys.
Thank you for the great comments!
I finished the buttplate.








Thanks Ace, I built this thing(the rack) like a Chief would if you told him you needed a rack...right about here, and Chief?..Just use what you can scrounge up. 

Kardecal...do the freaking tracks still stay active?...re-active is the word I'm looking for...

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

steve123 said:


> It's a little complicated. if the flaws are minor, wet sanding only, no paint bubbling.etc. I just color(wet) sand the old paint and re shoot.
> 
> If the paint is ghastly, then you have to consider removing it with either oven cleaner, brake fluid or Polly-s..and all those also involve removing all bodywork, glues..you get the drill...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Kardecal...do the freaking tracks still stay active?...re-active is the word I'm looking for..._


Well, I guess they never go "inactive". That's why it is so important to coat all the styrene they come in contact with. But mine is just sitting on a cheap wooden shelf from Target, and the vinyl eats into the varnish. I have to rip it off every time I dust. I suppose I could put down a piece of wax paper, or something, if I was smart.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I still want to do this dio on a sand base:

http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/Chariot/chariot13.jpg

I have all the raw tent materials and camping do-dads.. I'd have the family laying on the ground under the Mylar blankets and could use properly scaled military figures to put under the blankets as the intense sun comes over head. Just boots showing. (the climax of the scene). I even have an extra B-9 to slump over, shot by Don's laser. It is one of my favorite scenes. The little scrub bushes burst into flames, and what-not. 

At least it would get the dang thing off the wood.......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the camping dio would be a hoot! I bought a huge bucket of DAP plaster of paris and I keep all the mold looking pieces of packaging that comes in the house I use them as molds and then toss 'em.
Here is the SMD using the tiny guage wire that Teslabe kindly sent.








The one on the left is the one I did using the too thick wire.
Teslabe, what is the best way to insulate this thin wire?I have tiny heatshrink but it's too thick for the spotlight housings.
I'm tidying up the foil covered curtains too:









Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,
I've used the brush on electrical tape to insulate things too small for heat shrink. I apply it with a toothpick. it dries in minutes and you can paint over it

If that helps.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That does help! Thanks Lou!
I'm getting ready to apply future to the clear parts. They were pretty scuffed in spite of being separately bagged.

I found these swabs made by the puritan medical supply company. And they are perfect for polishing or buffing clear parts right up to the painted frames.

I was out of Novus plastic polish, but Meguiars make a nice one..it's about a novus # 2 in abrasion properties.













Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Teslabe, what is the best way to insulate this thin wire?
> 
> Steve


I just keep the amount of exposed wire to a minimum so they can't short, Lou's suggestion is a good one, when you're working on things this small there aren't a lot of options......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I need to be more precise. (In my assembly).
Thanks guys! Kent I saw the lovely mustang sequential taillight vid.
Did that ever go into a kit?...I gotta see it if you did...

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,
Do you have a link for thoe swabs? that's just what i need for my Proteus windows


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks guys! Kent I saw the lovely mustang sequential taillight vid.
> Did that ever go into a kit?...I gotta see it if you did...
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve, I build that when someone asked the question, "what would it take",
I couldn't resist........ It never went into anything yet but I keep looking at the 1/12 Mustang. Someday when I have time......


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, let me find the box...
do you need more pics?

www.puritanmedproducts.com

The swab you are looking at is this:
http://puritanmedproducts.com/product-search/product-detail.aspx?id=271

Kent,....I have a 1/12th scale Mustang coming..let's talk


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is the interior before I seal it up:
















I drilled out the roof spots and installed MV lenses:










Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Outstandiing, Steve. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Ace!
I'm wrapping up the build today Whew!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Thanks Ace!
> I'm wrapping up the build today Whew!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice job, Steve......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Teslabe! You had a lot to do with this build. Thank you again!

Ok, now I wanna hear everybody's horror stories about mounting the green house on the chassis..and then I'll tell mine...










Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

OK. The base of the greenhouse was pinched in a bit just past the corners and it was a mother bear to get it on. I started with one side and tried to work it on like a ziplok baggie. The center pieces between the doors were a ton of fun, also. I used Gator Grip acrylic cement (dries crystal clear and holds well) and I wound up blending some of it into the seams to hide them.

It definitely tried my patience.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Does the gator grip wipe off easily?
I'm looking for a new clear glue. 

I used Ileen's tacky glue. It's a white glue but it really holds, I glued my Moonbus roof on with it and it was murder to get off, but it came off.

Mine fit well, except at the front..I ended up filling the gap with more Ileen's
I was glad I waxed the windows and paint with acrylic car wax before I tried installing the greenhouse, it kept the tape and rubber bands from marring the paint or clear. It was testing, but I didn't break anything and only one door feel back out during...lol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Had to get the swabs out again..how did a fingertip print get _THERE?_
Lou, if you already ordered swabs, you are going to kill me:
















These are born for inside canopy work....
And, Yah, I'm still filling the front canopy gap.....

Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Steve,

The Gator Grip wipes off easily with a damp swab or paper towel. It holds as well as tacky glue but is a bit thinner.


The greenhouse was indeed a do or die assembly.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,

My finger was on the button when I saw your latest post

please tell me where you got THOSE swabs

please?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Same place:http://www.puritanmedproducts.com/
This is the one:
http://www.puritanmedproducts.com/product-search/product-detail.aspx?id=350

They all work great but these are perfect for cleaning windows.

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve,
can you give me a ballpark figure on their cost before I call the rep?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lou I just sent you an e-mail


Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oops - misread the post. I thought they were a different type of swab.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What kind of swab were you thinking of?
They have lots that modelers could use.

I'll have more pics up in a bit.


Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

From the closeup I thought it was the hard cotton swab like Tamiya sells. (Or that you can pick up in the cosmetics aisle of CVS for less than half the price.)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The pointy one is a pretty firm medical swab.
The big one is a foam tipped swab.
Thess folks have tons of different applicators with different properties.
http://www.puritanmedproducts.com/








Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll post some chariot pics in a bit, The Company that makes the swabs.
Has a free sample kit. just e-mail, or call them.
http://www.puritanmedproducts.com/ Put in the "other column" Hobby sample kit
800 321 2313
Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Steve

Great tip! I never thought anyone would bother to invent things like that, despite their undoubted usefulness. Many thanks to the goddess of creativity. :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

No problem! Take a look,..
Now those are some clear windows..








I have removed all the doo-dads and she is ready to pack up.

















Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! Looks like crystal. These swabs and your process for polishing and cleaning really give a great result!.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

What I did was polish all the greenhouse with meguiar's plastex, Clear and paint. then I used liquid Ice from turtle wax. it's like future that you can wipe on and then polish. For long term storage kits , this seems to work the best and to be easily dusted/renewed.

Steve


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Outstanding!* :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks , Ace!.. All I need to do is pack her up and say sayonara..

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Real purdy build, Steve. I love how the flooring and rear-facing radar turned out. Now you just need to take a spin around the Trona Pinnacles!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks!
Did you recognize any decals?

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> Thanks!
> Did you recognize any decals?
> 
> Steve


Me thinkin' TSDS?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, I never throw any decals away..let alone those..lol.
I had to re- do the lighting a bit. I ran the battery clip outside the model. It was a cast iron bitch trying to get the battery in and out and round up the wires, it would have been almost impossibe to do it once the customer had re- installed all the doo -dads on the roof of the thing.


























Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Yup, I never throw any decals away..let alone those..lol.
> I had to re- do the lighting a bit. I ran the battery clip outside the model. It was a cast iron bitch trying to get the battery in and out and round up the wires, it would have been almost impossibe to do it once the customer had re- installed all the doo -dads on the roof of the thing.
> 
> 
> Steve


This has been a great build to follow, what's next?????


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Kent!! Man the Robot looks like A Wurlitzer back there...lol

The Orion, a Big FS1 a J2 There are a couple of Hals and a Robbie in there too...

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Lucky customers. **mumbling under my breath**


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you that was nice. But your stuff is just as pretty or even nicer than mine.

I just do lots of kits because It's something I can do between laundry, cooking 3 meals and zookeeping. 

Ohi, tonight I'm feeling it too, snapped at all of 'em...

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

guys,
go get those hobby pack samples!

I ordered just a couple of days ago and tday there was a purty envelope waiting for me. all kinds of goodies in there

Thanks Steve for the heads up on these:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They are cool!
These are my favorite:









Steve


----------

